# Plant Hormones



## Miti (Nov 21, 2008)

hello
I purchased the following plant hormones Giberellic Acid GA3, IBA - Indole 3-butyric-acid, 6-BA (6 - BenzylAminopurine) and Potassium Humate (Humic Acid and fulva + K2O), and 100% of water-soluble potassium Humate (humic acid and fulva + K2O + Fe8%), 100% water-soluble can anyone help me about dosage? that must be added at the same time with the macro and micro elements! Anything that can help resolve this problem!
thanks


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Save your money. Send the stuff back.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gibberellic_acid
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indole-3-butyric_acid


----------



## Miti (Nov 21, 2008)

No worries Diana K, were obtained as a gift!
I'm interested in why you think so? when we know that there are companies that pre-packaged solutions of these hormones? also companies whose products vows million people use its products hormone 6-BA (6 - BenzylAminopurine), without this "small" addition to the product that would be plain colored water! concentrations with those with whom I have experimented with the growth of plants grow faster and better, anubias barteri var. Nana gets bigger and healthier and thicker sheets! after a long search in your country Microsorum pteropus "Needle leaves" I managed to get a rhizome 1 cm in size with a few leaves, after treatment, a list of the IBA - Indole-3-butyric acid, at every centimeter list appeared in the new offspring! or IBA and I 6BA solvents with potassium hydroxide KOH


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, sure if you are doing tissue culture, or almost-tissue culture sorts of projects.
For general aquarium use, I would not bother.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

It's hard to hold meaningful concentrations on submersed growth. This is an issue that was brought up on thebarrreport.com a couple of times and pretty quickly dismissed as being useful. You might have luck using it to speed up a dry start or something.


----------



## goldier (Feb 13, 2010)

Some hormones certainly boost plant growth and speed up their nutrient uptakes, and using an organic source like seaweed/kelp is an option. One way to feed the substrate at the root zone is inserting a clay ball containing very little kelp powder in it.


----------

